# Local to West Midlands for Free Egg Sharing Treatment? Me being the Donar



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi
I'm starting to look into egg sharing to reduce IVF costing and a little overwhelmed as I live not in easy distance.
I need somewhere close to me. I don't mind sharing my eggs with a hone if they can help me fund my IVF.
I hope this does t come across rude or offensive.
Thank you x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry that meant to say "someone" not hone. iPad autocorrect x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi there

If you check out the HFEA website and type in your postcode it will bring up all the clinics nearby.

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

Its worth emailing or phoning them and asking them to send you out information packs/price lists
or check out their website.

Good Luck


----------

